# Killi's



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

So the killi's started spawning....

I boiled some peat the other day and placed it in a jar and into the tank. The male brightened up right away and started to chase the women around. He wasn't smart enough to figure the jar out... so I had to go through two different jar mods to get one that works. 

Clear plastic = no good The male would just try and swim throught the plastic and not find his way in. I even put the lid on with a hole in it and tilted the jar on it's side.... He could get in and out but as soon as he got a female to follow him he forgot where the enterance was and tried to swim through the clear plastic again.

The answer was just a slightly transparent plastic. 


Going to wait two weeks and then harvest some eggs...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go your boy finaly figured it out. Didnèt take him to long. Just had to give them some privacy.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

No I changed it.... and as soon as I did he got it on with three different girls!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hey, so do you just collect the eggs and wait for them to hatch, or what?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well All the Killi's I have are annuals. So the eggs need to be incubated OUT of water. In two weeks I'll take the Jar with the peat out. Pour it into a next and run some tap water with the same temperature through the peat. Then I'll squeeze every last drop of water from the peat. Place It in a bag Labeled with the type and collectiog date and expected hatch date. Ussually 3 months... can be more though....


----------

